# Preserve solution apply to stud



## Span

Long time ago, I remember I saw the post regarding one contractor put pressure treated liquid to all studs, and some time later day went back for another inspection, sadly find out the owner have to leave all her windows open to ventilate the odor.

Can anyone remember this post? and where?

Thanks


----------



## mtlogcabin

ICE posted it


----------



## Span

Thanks, now I need one more step where can I find it?


----------



## ICE

Here's a reprint:



> In the first six months of my career I walked into a 600 sq. ft. room addition and nearly passed out. The contractor had painted every wood surface with Cuprinol wood preservative. The studs and plates, ceiling joists, rafters, even the inside of the wall and underside of the roof sheathings. There were puddles on the slab. I got all the way to the part of passing out where I lost contact with my body. I wanted to shout for help and nothing came out. I didn't go all the way out but for a moment, I was laying on the lawn unable to move. My exposure lasted less than 10 seconds.I didn't have to think about what to do and told the contractor that he would have to tear it down and start over.
> 
> Naturally the contractor went to the top of my department and he enlisted the homeowner to present an argument to keep it. The Superintendent of Building decided that once the drywall is installed, the framing could be considered to be outdoors and therefor the skull and crossbones warning is moot. More Cuprinol was applied to the outside of the wall and roof sheathing.
> 
> I was new and this ruling came from the top. I performed the rest of the inspections looking through the windows.
> 
> Four years later, on a cold winter day, I went there to inspect a water heater replacement. The lady of the house answered the door wearing an overcoat with a hood. She looked at me with tears in her eyes and said: "You let them ruin my home."
> 
> All of the windows in the entire house were open and had been open since the day the Cuprinol was applied. I could still smell the chemical. She explained that if the windows are closed, the smell overwhelms them in a few hours.
> 
> When it happened, I consulted the manufacturer, EPA and few others that I can't remember. All said that the wood must be removed and maybe the concrete slab. I presented my findings to the SOB and got an asinine ruling.
> 
> It is eleven years later and a chilly morning; I bet the windows are open at that house.
> 
> And the lady? She was correct in her accusation. I did indeed let them ruin her home and most likely, her health.


I encountered this same scenario one other time.  I refused to approve the framing.  I was removed from the job and another, more pliable, inspector approved it.


----------



## Span

Thanks ICE, I've someone is doing the same, so I'll use this example to stop him.


----------



## David Eller

Yes I think so.


----------



## tmurray

Our code doesn't permit it. I'm surprised yours does...


----------



## cda

tmurray said:


> Our code doesn't permit it. I'm surprised yours does...



Old thread 

Not sure about the poster D E?


----------



## fatboy

cda said:


> Old thread
> 
> Not sure about the poster D E?



I sent him a warning to keep it relevant. There was another complaint/question about him.


----------



## ICE

fatboy, I have been deleting posts in the early hours.  Four today and five or six in the recent past.  Perhaps I should leave them alone so that you will find them and delete the poster.  They have all been different names and mostly skin cream and every now and then a contractor advertising.


----------



## fatboy

PM  me the user names, I will ban them.......I don't show lenience on spammers, happy to ban them.


----------

